# Malformed request



## cfluser (Jun 15, 2015)

New error tonight. Did 1 trip. Went offline to eat, now get malformed request. Rebooted. Still has error. Anyone else?


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Maybe Uber is telling us that they are, malformed. Now I understand.


----------

